# IPOD wont respond to anything



## evlangl828 (Oct 15, 2005)

my ipod 60g photo wont respond to anything
i accidently disconnected it when it said do no disconnect
stupid yah i know
so now itz stuck on the screen saying do no disconnect
what should i do?
i reconnected it 
doesnt respond
i tried to charge it doesnt work
i tried to reset it by pressing menu
still doesnt work
what should i do??
please help!!!


----------



## codvx (Oct 15, 2005)

Make sure your hold switch isn't on,
Press the Play/Pause and Menu buttons at the same time until the Apple logo appears onscreen.


----------



## evlangl828 (Oct 15, 2005)

still doesnt work


----------



## karbonfyber (Jun 14, 2005)

Check this out: Do not Disconnect Won't Go Away


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

I had that problem before, what i did was let the iPod sit until the battery died, then just hooked it back up, It was fine after that.. haha


----------

